# 3 word story



## dosk3n (Jul 9, 2010)

Well I am at work and need some entertainment as the Air Con has broke and I work in a call centre which is quite quiet at the moment and I am melting!

So lets create a new story. Rules are simple you just add 3 words at a time and hopfully we end up with a creative story that I will publish and get rich off.

So lets get started.

In an ancient...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 9, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> In an ancient...



Superman suit, I


----------



## dosk3n (Jul 9, 2010)

walked towards the


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 9, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> walked towards the



kryptonite jock strap...


----------



## K-man (Jul 9, 2010)

and with trepidation


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 9, 2010)

K-man said:


> and with trepidation



grasped the nettle.


----------



## dosk3n (Jul 9, 2010)

Suddenly out of


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 9, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> Suddenly out of



the shadows, rushed


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 9, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> the shadows, rushed


 
a fat woodpecker...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 9, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> a fat woodpecker...



wearing silver spurs


----------



## K-man (Jul 9, 2010)

My, oh my


----------



## seasoned (Jul 9, 2010)

I said, as


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 10, 2010)

seasoned said:


> I said, as


 
the woodpecker spoke, "


----------



## K-man (Jul 10, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> the woodpecker spoke, "


Like my spurs?"


----------



## Big Don (Jul 10, 2010)

K-man said:


> Like my spurs?"


As he mounted


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 10, 2010)

a robotic platypus


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 10, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> a robotic platypus


 
Its eyes sparkling..


----------



## seasoned (Jul 10, 2010)

Spurs dug in.......


----------



## Lynne (Jul 10, 2010)

procuring a hambone


----------



## Big Don (Jul 10, 2010)

Lynne said:


> procuring a hambone


Lunch was served


----------



## Lynne (Jul 10, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Lunch was served


 to Brock Lesnar


----------



## Big Don (Jul 10, 2010)

Lynne said:


> to Brock Lesnar


Raw Whale Steaks


----------



## dosk3n (Jul 11, 2010)

. He bit deep


----------



## Big Don (Jul 11, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> . He bit deep


she was thrilled


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 11, 2010)

Big Don said:


> she was thrilled


 
and moaned loudly...


----------



## Lynne (Jul 11, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> and moaned loudly...


 "Shoooooo, fish breath!"


----------



## Big Don (Jul 11, 2010)

Lynne said:


> "Shoooooo, fish breath!"


terms of endearment


----------

